# USA: Apple und die bösen Apps...



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2013)

schon ein paar Tage alt. Wurde das hierzulande irgendwo kommentiert?
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-02/26/apple-bait-apps-settlement



> Parents who found themselves on the receiving end of a bill for goods bought in-app by their children could be entitled to a refund from Apple.
> The refund forms part of a proposed settlement in a US class-action lawsuit filed against Apple over "bait apps" -- free apps which make it easy for minors to rack up charges on their parents' (or other responsible adults') accounts.


 
Der Originaltext steht hier
http://de.scribd.com/doc/127254378/Apple-s-Bait-App-Settlement

Des Englischen mächtige Juristen können das ja mal lesen...

[email protected] (via The Scream)


----------

